# Question re Claiming Medical Expenses Online



## Ciadan (15 Apr 2009)

I've just logged onto www.revenue.ie to try to claim back medical expenses for last year. This is my first time doing this. Anyway I got the following message and before I ring them I wanted to check if anyone can tell me what this means (DFSA Income)... I'm afraid to ring in case they decide I owe them money!!

_Unfortunately we cannot process your Request as your DFSA Income needs to be updated. Please contact the ROS Helpdesk at 1890 201 106 for further assistance in respect to the year you have selected. Alternatively, you may wish to select another year._


----------



## susie1 (15 Apr 2009)

you must have received some social welfare payment for '08.  you need to contact the SW and get the DFSA updated, they will send you out a cert stating how much you were paid and you will forward it onto revenue.


----------



## Ciadan (15 Apr 2009)

I didn't receive any SW in 2008 - not since 2001 when I was made redundant & claimed for a few weeks until I found another job!


----------



## Ciadan (15 Apr 2009)

Just rang the Revenue and they've sorted it for me.   Thanks again.


----------



## jack44 (25 Jan 2010)

hiya
can you tell what they exactly sorted for you!? what was wrong!?
I have the same problem but i need p21 and have to wait 2 weeks.


----------

